# Who has a life besides his computer?



## senne (Apr 11, 2002)

Who has a life besides his computer? Say "Meeee!!" or say: "Mnah, i don't." And give some arguments.

I(kke):

"Meeeee!!" I have a life you know, i only posted 160 replies.  

No really, i have a life. I went to the city today, and bought a cd (Do Make Say Think - And Yet And Yet). I'll go to my casual caf (bistro, pub, kroeg...) this night, and have some good fun with my palls ( friends) ! And tomorow i'll go to my girlfriend (yes, for you people who thought that i've got a wife, sorry, i lied.) , and the day after tomorrow I'm going to PARTY! And etc.. And then.. it's back to school going! Ahfuckit. I could say whole my life to you people.. but, mnah... Sorry.  


senne.


----------



## dricci (Apr 11, 2002)

My life is the Apple.

Viva La Resistance!


----------



## ulrik (Apr 11, 2002)

I have and I don't have. I am earning my money with my computers, and most of my hobbies are based on computers, including video authoring, 3d authoring and music. But I also play ice hockey actively and I am a fan of japanese culture. I'd say if anyone would offer me to trade my computers for a house in new zealand and enough money I never have to work again, I would make the deal and sit in nature all day... (like I do sometimes now...though most often with my TiBook on my knees and some language reference loaded into Acrobat...)


----------



## googolplex (Apr 11, 2002)

I have a life. I'm not the biggest partier or anything, but I do have a life... hopefully a girlfriend soon too


----------



## wdw_ (Apr 11, 2002)

I took a tour of my local new paper distributor.

My friends and I formed a band. I play drums. My friend Jared plays guitar. Chase sings. J.R. plays guitar as well. Nick plays... sings.... What the hell does he do?

Anyway, we try to have practices every weekend.


----------



## nkuvu (Apr 11, 2002)

Mnah, i don't.

Total Posts:  364 (14.23 posts per day)


----------



## mrfluffy (Apr 11, 2002)

i think i do, i get out of the house, and i've got under 100 posts


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Apr 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ulrik _
> *I have and I don't have. I am earning my money with my computers, and most of my hobbies are based on computers, including video authoring, 3d authoring and music.*



that's me and my life pretty much summed up by ulrik!

i do hang out with my friends from time to time and I do get out (especially on friday nights) 

but 75% of my time is around a computer...

that's why I have 790 posts!


----------



## Paragon (Apr 11, 2002)

What can I say..."Mmmeeee!!!"...atleast if you look at how many posts I've made. But I read a lot of forums each day and I don't reply that often unless it's interesting stuff (like this one)
Another thing though that makes me not have a life, is that I'm finishing my degree...let me be done soon...pleeaaazzzeee!!!


----------



## rinse (Apr 11, 2002)

hey, i actually took a 6 mile bike ride today.

i spend way too much time in front of blinking monitors and stuff though, it's true.


----------



## senne (Apr 11, 2002)

For all you people who has more than 400 posts, i say to you: Get outside too... it's so much more fun out there. Or if you really can't live without apple, take a picture of you with YOUR iPod and travel all around the world  and put it on http://www.iPodlounge.net/assets/galleries/iatw_gallery/


senne.


(ahyes, i'm going to buy a 10 GB ipoooodd!!! OHYESBABY!)


----------



## nkuvu (Apr 11, 2002)

Whew!  400 posts I do not yet have.  I have a little bit before I have to go outside... 

So senne, are you going to buy an iPod for people with more than 400 posts?    Cool.


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Apr 11, 2002)

I have a life... school, beautiful girlfriend... and... and...Macs.  I guess I do have a life, but there is not much in it.  my girlfriend is enough to make me happy


----------



## Bluefusion (Apr 11, 2002)

Same sort of thing as ulrik and BlingBling... I have a life, but 90% of the things I do involve computers in some degree... music, video, photography, drawing, etc. But at least I don't play many video games or I would really feel like I was wasting my time...

Honestly though, I have a deep appreciation for the natural world and would DEFINITELY be happy living somewhere really beautiful (although New York city has its own hidden beauty as well)... and like Googolplex, I definitely, DEFINITELY would get away from computers more if there was a girl in my life  In any case, yeah, I do have a life, but it tends to involve computers A LOT. About the only non-digital things I do are read, play guitar and piano and draw and paint and write, but nearly all of those end up involving my Mac at some point. I sometimes wish it didn't, but man, Macs are addictive. If I had a PC I seriously doubt I'd do much with it besides Web surfing, but because I have iPhoto and AfterEffects and stuff, I just... can't... stop.... 

OS X is just so beautiful.. there's this certain feeling you get when you completely intuitively understand software that's just amazing... it's like you can say "I grok Mac OS X" and you're just in complete control. I love it. And since that feeling of control is missing from nearly every other aspect of my life (  ) I tend  to savor it.


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Apr 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Nummi_G4 _
> *I have a life... school, beautiful girlfriend... and... and...Macs.  I guess I do have a life, but there is not much in it.  my girlfriend is enough to make me happy  *



Dont make me puke dude. 

Ich habe kein Leben.  Yeah... thats how it goes.


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Apr 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lessthanmighty _
> *
> 
> Dont make me puke dude.
> ...


 

" I have no "what?".  

"dont make me puke"

  does my post make anyone else want to puke?

oh... and I have friends to hang out with... so I do  have some kind of life.


----------



## nkuvu (Apr 11, 2002)

> _courtesy of the fish_:
> Ich habe kein Leben. == I do not have life


----------



## themacko (Apr 11, 2002)

I'm a loser baby, so why don't you kill me... 

I've got a personal website that I update like once a week .. it doesn't get much nerdier than that!


----------



## Bluefusion (Apr 11, 2002)

Macko, that's not too bad. I have a few personal websites but i don't update them all that often...


----------



## themacko (Apr 11, 2002)

LOL true, you know now that I read my statement again, I just insulted like half the members here.  Ooops!


----------



## Bluefusion (Apr 11, 2002)

Hey, your mod status protects you from the rampaging geek mob  so we won't hurt you.... yet.


----------



## vic (Apr 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dricci _
> *My life is the Apple.
> 
> Viva La Resistance! *




AHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHhA

that was hillarious... ah.... ok i'll think of something smart to post ...


----------



## vic (Apr 11, 2002)

ok, let's see. in summer i have a life, in winter i dont - usually.

last summer was one of my best summers. i visited my cousin in germany, and i only went on the computer when she had to go to work and i absolutely had nothing to do - gotta read slashdot... i guess some geekeeness is deeply embedded in me 

in winter i'm pretty much 8 hours a day on the computer. canda is cold in winter. and what's more spiritually fulfilling? posting on this forum or  going outside and having snowball fights and making snow men and snow angels? 

friends heah. it doesn't really help when most of them are as nerdy as you are  good thing i have one that is not a computer geek and loves the outdoors he rocks ass in tennis so i will start playing him and going a bit more outside come summer, although i may start college in may and well there's one year of pure geekeeness, since i'm taking new media. ah well. mybe i'll invent total imersion in virtual reality and then i could be anywhere i wanted 

ahhhhh....

so, nope, here i must be forced by family member or frends to tan using other sources thatn a cathode ray tube.

although my childhood was spent heavily outdoors... and i went to the Y 2 years ago regularly... ok! i give up!


----------



## senne (Apr 12, 2002)

What's the "Y"?


senne.


----------



## Bluefusion (Apr 12, 2002)

Y is short for the YMCA, or the Young Men's Club of America, a fitness club that seems to be just about EVERYWHERE in america... just so you know.


----------



## senne (Apr 12, 2002)

Ahbah! So that's what the song goes about, about a fitness Club..... Hmmmm..



Y    M       C       A




senne.


----------



## Bluefusion (Apr 12, 2002)

Yeah, uh... listen, just because an American group makes a song doesn't mean anyone else in America has a clue what they were thinking... lol I've never understood that stupid song anyway 

Sorry if I've offended anyone who really enjoys it... lol


----------



## genghiscohen (Apr 12, 2002)

Actually, YMCA by the Village People is a thinly-disguised celebration of the gay sex scene that can be found at many YMCAs.


----------



## vic (Apr 12, 2002)

yeah. but the Y has changed and now has both women and men.... mmmm women in scandily clad bath suits.... mmmmm


----------



## sithious (Apr 12, 2002)

> _said by senne _
> *For all you people who has more than 400 posts, i say to you: Get outside too... it's so much more fun out there. Or if you really can't live without apple, take a picture of you with YOUR iPod and travel all around the world  and put it on http://www.iPodlounge.net/assets/galleries/iatw_gallery/
> 
> 
> ...



hey, i may have more than 400 posts, but then i've been around here a while, and i have less than admiral ... lol...
do i have a life away from the computer? yep. i live with my girlfriend, meet friends, read books, watch tv, go to the cinema... my work revolves around the computer, so i spend a lot of time in front of it, but right now i'm going to go out and do some gardening ... fresh air! yay!


----------



## senne (Apr 12, 2002)

That's how I like it, sithious !



senne.


----------



## senne (Apr 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by nkuvu _
> *So senne, are you going to buy an iPod for people with more than 400 posts?    Cool. *



I think I can't! I had 2250Euro in my "pig" but now its only 1450 Euro.. so I can buy just one more 10GB iPod.. Who's the lucky winner? 



senne.


----------



## sithious (Apr 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by senne _
> *
> 
> ... so I can buy just one more 10GB iPod... Who's the lucky winner?
> ...



me! me! oh, pick me!


----------



## nkuvu (Apr 12, 2002)

Hey, senne, I can save you some money -- I'd be perfectly happy with the 5GB iPod...

Or even a backpack to expand the memory of my Rio more than 32MB.


----------



## senne (Apr 12, 2002)

Hehe, a backpack in dutch (written like this: bakpak) means a swimming-suite for women.


OK nkuvu, i'll buy you a backpack! 




senne.


alle nederlandstalige mensen: zwijgen en nix zeggen, anders gaan die mij nog komen opzoeken en dwingen om voor hun nen iPod te kopen ofzo....  ik weet wel da het badpak is.. morja.


----------



## nkuvu (Apr 12, 2002)

> alle nederlandstalige mensen: zwijgen en nix zeggen, anders gaan die mij nog komen opzoeken en dwingen om voor hun nen iPod te kopen ofzo....  ik weet wel da het badpak is.. morja.


Uh.... sure.  What you said.    Sorry, Dutch is not my strong suit.  And I am only guessing that this is Dutch at all...

I can only imagine what the Rio would look like wrapped up in a swimsuit...  I doubt that it would increase the memory, but thanks for the offer.


----------



## TommyWillB (Apr 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by senne _
> *Who has a life besides his computer?...*


Yes! Absolutely!

I have a life beside my computer. I always next to my computer!


----------



## TommyWillB (Apr 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by genghiscohen _
> *Actually, YMCA by the Village People is a thinly-disguised celebration of the gay sex scene that can be found at many YMCAs.
> *


NO!?!?!


----------



## vic (Apr 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TommyWillB _
> *NO!?!?!
> 
> 
> ...




hehehehehe... does someone here have something to share ?


----------



## TommyWillB (Apr 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vic _
> *hehehehehe... does someone here have something to share ?  *


<said while blasting "I Love a Man in a Uniform" by the Gang of Four>
    I caaaaaannnnnnn'ttttt heeeeaaaaerrrr yyyooooouuuuuu...
</said while blasting "I Love a Man in a Uniform" by the Gang of Four>


----------



## vic (Apr 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TommyWillB _
> *<said while blasting "I Love a Man in a Uniform" by the Gang of Four>
> I caaaaaannnnnnn'ttttt heeeeaaaaerrrr yyyooooouuuuuu...
> </said while blasting "I Love a Man in a Uniform" by the Gang of Four> *



that was a total guess on my part though, i just found out after i posted that, in another thread you showed your true colors


----------



## thelonegunman (Apr 15, 2002)

I'm an assassin _(to answer the topic question)_


----------

